# Trying to figure out P's I bought from Fuzzy



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

As you all may remember, Fuzzy was selling his breeding reds a few months ago. So, I jumped on it and got them due to their size and obviously the breeding factor. Do you remember if he ever posted anything about how he had the tank set up or pics. I've already PMed him a while back, but I think he was more interested in other fish to return to this site. I don't even know who the breeders are. If you remember or actually have the info I'd appreciate it. BTW, I realize that breeding these suckers is 96% luck. I just want to get them in the same atmosphere. Thanks for your help..Kevo


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=24445

Therez a link to all the info...

and herez a link to pix of my breeding reds...hope that somehow help

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show....php?photo=4984


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Appreciate it, I have already read every single thing that is linked or on Pfury about breeding these suckers. I just wanted to know if anybody had any idea if Fuzzy(original owner) may have had a hard time getting these guys going or what he had possibly done that wasn't normal with them. Thanks for the info..KEv


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

your P's wont breed until they are fully settled into their tank. This could take months!!

For the time being I would set it up how you like, and just enjoy them. You know you've got a breeding pair in there, so in time it will happen for you!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Well stated Craig!

Buying a breeding pair will not always guarantee an immediate spawn or even a spawn. Best advice is to condition them to current conditions and keep up with water quality and feeding.



CraigStables said:


> your P's wont breed until they are fully settled into their tank. This could take months!!
> 
> For the time being I would set it up how you like, and just enjoy them. You know you've got a breeding pair in there, so in time it will happen for you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> BTW, I realize that breeding these suckers is 96% luck. I just want to get them in the same atmosphere. Thanks for your help..Kevo
> [snapback]773107[/snapback]​


I appreciate the input, but I do realize that time is what it takes, and of course I love kicking back and just watching my P's swim. It's not like I'm mad that they're not breeding, I was just merely trying to figure out what Fuzzy had done with these guys. Thanks for all of your input...Kev


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

post some pics of your setup, maybe we can help you out with it.


----------

